# Nintendo Direct September 1st Roundup



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

SUPER MARIO MAKER!!!!


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Mario Maker for 3DS? Oh boy!


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 1, 2016)

MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER 

I AM SATISFIED


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Mario Maker for 3DS...

*screams like a girl*
*faints*


*gets up*

Mario Party


"fuck you Nintendo whats this shit"


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm glad we can now meet up with up to 100 so when you're at a big event, your queue isn't full every minute.


----------



## Greymane (Sep 1, 2016)

shenanigans!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Sep 1, 2016)

SMM 3DS HYPE


----------



## Suicuark (Sep 1, 2016)

Hmm is super mario maker N3DS exclusive?


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

ZELDA HYPE

I NEED THOSE NEW AMIIBO!


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 1, 2016)

New Zelda game!? Maybe? Something...!


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

I really like the NN3DSXL Galaxy but what about Mario Galaxy 3D to pair with it?

I also already own a 3DS and there is no release date for Europe..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

DRAGON QUEST 8 YES.


----------



## Suicuark (Sep 1, 2016)

Just saw those attachments , new animal crossing huh?
Fuck just amiibo update...
Is super mario maker new 3ds exclusive?
3d picross and tank troopers look nice, i liked last mii plazza update hope this one is good enough


----------



## Greymane (Sep 1, 2016)

Must have, ALL THE DRAGON QUEST. Foaming to the max!!!!!!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

New Yokai Watch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Disney Castle thingy? idgaf about that ;p.


----------



## Suicuark (Sep 1, 2016)

iAqua said:


> New Yokai Watch.


Yo-kai watch! But still no release date for France :v ...


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

The Stitch Disney Theme is adorable!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic boom fire & ice.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 1, 2016)

The german stream went down
https://www.twitch.tv/nintendodeutschland.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

You're missing a weird guy...


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

Adorable indeed. Yoshi's Wooly World 3DS!!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Yoshi's wolly world 3ds.


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

yoshis woolly world for 3ds!


----------



## Suicuark (Sep 1, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Sonic boom fire & ice.





iAqua said:


> You're missing a weird guy...


Only weird guy i seen is some IAqua and his sonic hype na?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Suicuark said:


> Only weird guy i seen is some IAqua and his sonic hype na?


It was like a... Homeless.... Donut eater... Robber...


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm sick of the Mario Sports things. The Olympic Games games are bad enough.


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario Sports Superstars.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 1, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Mario Sports Superstars.


A Mario strikers sequel


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

Well that was short. And slightly dissapointing. Probably like all Nintendo Directs.


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

dissappointing :/ only "good" game is super mario maker....


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2016)

pikmin  on 3ds.

YES!  

Nintendo fucked another series up the arse.


----------



## appleburger (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario Maker doesn't have online support.  What are they smoking!?

*Edit  ->  I really hope by saying It's local focused that they were referring to the streetpass as a feature and not saying that it has no online support, but idk...


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Pretty _good _direct. I'm really hyped for these  

You guys try making your own games :>


----------



## Philip3ds (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm so excited for Mario Maker 3ds. Too bad they didn't make Mario Kart 8 for 3ds.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2016)

why no online sharing on Mario Maker 3DS


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario Maker 3DS. Cool. But the no online features :/

Looking forward to sun and Moon plus the ACNL Update. Rest is eh.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2016)

They never outright said there was no online sharing...but they worded it to the effect that local sharing replaces online sharing. That would be incredibly stupid if so.

Mario Sports looks kind of fun if the same team from the gamecube sports titles are working on the game. The rest was meh. Porting Wii U games to 3DS to eke out more sales. Definitely not very much coming up for 2017.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

i'm hyped for mario maker, but can they please, for the love of god stop releasing info on sun and moon...


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 1, 2016)

That guy with the false beard... wtf......
Anyway, Yoshi woolie world for 3ds looks pretty nice! And those Poochie pups seems cute 
..Pikmin as a sidescrolle? Looks bad..graphics are nice, but Pikmin shouldnt have a sidescrolling gameplay..
..oh well..satisfied with Yoshi woolie world and mario maker


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2016)

Closest thing to Mario Strikers.

I may just get that Yoshi game now.


----------



## Garro (Sep 1, 2016)

Why are people wondering if Mario Maker 3DS will have online. Didn't they say you could play WiiU's 100 Mario Challenge but you won't be able to search for individual levels? Or that "some" WiiU levels won't be playable in 3DS.

Well they are really trying to kill the WiiU with the NX release, I guess that means we will get Splatoon or Bayonetta soon next year haha.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess they spent too much money on creating the assets for the Wii U game that they're willing to downgrade for the 3ds just to pad out the releases until the NX.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 1, 2016)

official pokemon video for the new info


----------



## Erikku (Sep 1, 2016)

Ninty's a sellout now lol

But that poochie amiibo is freaking adorable


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2016)

But can we just hold on for a moment and realize

ANIMAL CROSSING DIRECT THIS FALL

hype train, let me board


----------



## solsolis (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh  awesome! New Pikmin game. Oh it's a side scroller. Oh..o..okay Nintendo thh-ats cool I guess.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Sep 1, 2016)

Why is everyone acting like they don't know who Bill Trinen is all the sudden?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2016)

DarkenedMatter said:


> Why is everyone acting like they don't know who Bill Trinen is all the sudden?



every one knows bill, the donut guy.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 1, 2016)

Fuck this! This was basically: "Nintendo Direct: Fuck Wii U Edition". Ugh! Two Wii U exclusives gone to 3DS and with more content. This kind of crap makes me annoyed with the 3DS and worried about the NX.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Sep 1, 2016)

Ryupower said:


> official pokemon video for the new info



So i guess itll be z moves and aloha forms. Instead of mega evolutions?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, I'm pleasantly suprised that they did announce some new games (and ported Mario Maker to the 3DS). Still gives me some hope that they won't kill off the 3DS anytime soon. I am sorta miffed by the Skyward Sword announcement as it was the only *Wii U* announcement in a Direct focused on the *3DS*. But still, I'm excited.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Fuck this! This was basically: "Nintendo Direct: Fuck Wii U Edition". Ugh! Two Wii U exclusives gone to 3DS and with more content. This kind of crap makes me annoyed with the 3DS and worried about the NX.




my friends dad who works at Nintendo said the 3DS will get splatoon and bayonetta too.




Spoiler


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

Picross 3D on the 3DS finally 
Loved it on the DS.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 1, 2016)

Flame said:


> my friends dad who works at Nintendo said the 3DS will get splatoon and bayonetta too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao nice pic. Maybe I'm just old school and believe in not screwing over your console owners because, ya know, a console is an investment that most families don't take lightly. Nintendo has done nothing but slap Wii U owners in the face this entire generation.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 1, 2016)

i screamed YEEEEESSSSSSSSS when i read mario maker. that was nintendos biggest mistake in recent history. it should have had a dual release for wii u / 3ds. now that the hype is down for the game, its not going to sell as well as it could have.


----------



## KJ1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Mario Maker Oh Yeah!  @MarcusD


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Sep 1, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Lmao nice pic. Maybe I'm just old school and believe in not screwing over your console owners because, ya know, a console is an investment that most families don't take lightly. Nintendo has done nothing but slap Wii U owners in the face this entire generation.


I know man. Me and my dad grew up playing mario. I bought him a wii u 2 Christmases ago. Paid 249 for the deluxe and watched my dads eyes glow like a kid when he opened it. Then got sad cause theirs only like 3 games we can play together... 3d world. New super mario. And yoshi. He cant play games where you move a camera.. Waited and waited for more support and nothing. It was honestly a cool idea and they shat all over it. Now they expect us to go ham for the NX??? Yeah right... I fell for wii u.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

VashTS said:


> i screamed YEEEEESSSSSSSSS when i read mario maker. that was nintendos biggest mistake in recent history. it should have had a dual release for wii u / 3ds. now that the hype is down for the game, its not going to sell as well as it could have.


Okay, and if there was a dual release for 3DS huh? That won't help wii u sales at all since there is another option. System EXCLUSIVES is what sells systems! Everyone bought wii u for New super mario bros wii u, Bayonetta 2, Mario kart 8, Super smash bros, and splatoon, or  somemthing i assume. But if all those games are already on 3DS, a already conveinent console, no one would consider getting a wii u to play it on. It gives less of a reason to buy it. Or even have them produce it for that system. Is pointless. Sure it be nice to play any game out there all on multiple system but that won't help people as much if they can't sell their products. More exclusives the better chances consoles have of selling.



LightyKD said:


> Lmao nice pic. Maybe I'm just old school and believe in not screwing over your console owners because, ya know, a console is an investment that most families don't take lightly. Nintendo has done nothing but slap Wii U owners in the face this entire generation.


I agree with you, after paying over $380 For my Deluxe edition launch day console, with no ambassador type compensation like 3DS price drop, i can't deny this statement. Right now they are focusing on cash ins for 3DS, Which from business standpoint is good, for them but bad for consumers. They are less concerned with wii u and more focused on 3DS. Is clear as day that is true. To be honest it may sound dumb, but if Wii u had maybe gamecube support by backwards compatibility, or Virtual console or even HD compilations it would been a better console seller, Even a 3DS player type accessory like the SNES super game boy or Game cube Gameboy player. Maybe played DVD or Music. It would been a better contender. So far the lack of trying too add more features was focused on uncommon gameplay controls. With the gamepad, it was probably designed to be part of some mobile device test for what NX may also be trying to aim for a second time and i hope not. Make a GAME CONSOLE, Make EXCLUSIVE CONTENT and stop making DOWNGRADE PORTS. Find a way too do the Game cube with GBA games on WII U with 3DS would have probably been like "Wow, that good they actually thought about that."


@Chary Nice report by the way. Cause i didn't watch it as i just woke up, but now i don't have to, is properly presented well to know all i need in less than required time to watch or skip through the parts of the video. 

I still had hoped for 3DS or wII U port of Sonic Mania But seem like one disappointment too  many. You and me both woman.


----------



## mashers (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my shit... SMM and YWW 3DS... this is amazing! I'm so happy!!!!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> Oh my shit... SMM and YWW 3DS... this is amazing! I'm so happy!!!!!


Mashers, I thought you be happy for a Donkey kong game for 3DS not mario. 
I just hope i can copy my Costumes collection over from the wii u or something, I'm not playing Super expert again to get them alll cause is the only way. Nor do i have amiibos.


----------



## GamingAori (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Mashers, I thought you be happy for a Donkey kong game for 3DS not mario.
> I just hope i can copy my Costumes collection over from the wii u or something, I'm not playing Super expert again to get them alll cause is the only way. Nor do i have amiibos.


The 3ds version will don't have the costumes. They said it in the direct


----------



## mashers (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Mashers, I thought you be happy for a Donkey kong game for 3DS not mario.
> I just hope i can copy my Costumes collection over from the wii u or something, I'm not playing Super expert again to get them alll cause is the only way. Nor do i have amiibos.


Oh I'd be dancing for joy if there was was a new DK  But I'm also a Mario fanboy and love Yoshi's Woolly World on the Wii U, so I'm happy


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 1, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MA...


Wow!
@loler55 can get his levels banned in yet another console!


----------



## Alex658 (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Money Maker 3DS, you can take my body now, Nintendo.


Also, axiom verge 3DS!? NICE! Been wishing for a 3ds port ever since i saw it come on other consoles besides vita and steam.

I knew the developer wanted to make a port but he found the 3ds arch and lack of power undelwhelming. Nice to see someone helped him achieve it.
When was that announced? It only says something about a discount..

Another thing, are these n3ds exclusives? Gosh, i really hope they're not.


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 1, 2016)

Holy shit, I never expected them to actually port Mario Maker to the 3DS. It always sounded like a great idea, and people would make homebrew of it. Now it's finally for real.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

What about the Wii U? Isn't there even one or two games announced on this Nintendo Direct (yeah I know it's specifically for 3DS but...)?

Nintendo really dropped the ball hard this generation.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

Finally.Mario Maker on 3DS


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What about the Wii U? Isn't there even one or two games announced on this Nintendo Direct (yeah I know it's specifically for 3DS but...)?
> 
> Nintendo really dropped the ball hard this generation.


Skyward Sword Virtual Console!


----------



## ploggy (Sep 1, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Skyward Sword Virtual Console!



Yeah but no Wind Waker/Twilight Princess HD treatment


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

ploggy said:


> Yeah but no Wind Waker/Twilight Princess HD treatment


Sadly indeed


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 1, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Skyward Sword Virtual Console!


For real?
I hope they removed the nasty WiiMote+ controls and you can play it with the gamepad alone.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> For real?
> I hope they removed the nasty WiiMote+ controls and you can play it with the gamepad alone.


Yeah for real. Although remember they don't do those kind of edits with Virtual Console. Just pure emulation sadly. I wish they would of too!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

So 2 questions here.

How do people feel about portable mario party games compared to Console ones? As single player, i doubt is much but i mean in multiplayer, we know it won't have online mode. So 4 friends gathered to play one game for about over a hour on 3ds what exactly would be going on thinking like that?
Super mario maker 3DS has not mentioned any online features, instead it has 100 course challenge to play already made courses for this version, Selected courses from wii u game, and street pass sharing courses you create. So would that mean to get more courses from others, you have to Take your 3DS out side and walk around in sleep mode hoping to download courses that way? That also means someone would have to buy the game as well and make courses on the 3DS game. So who would do that after already making those courses on wii u for a year? So the only way to increase the replay factor of the game is to hope many people around you got the game and make courses. Or make your own and play which i dunno how people feel about that.


----------



## Viri (Sep 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What about the Wii U? Isn't there even one or two games announced on this Nintendo Direct (yeah I know it's specifically for 3DS but...)?
> 
> Nintendo really dropped the ball hard this generation.


Because it's a 3DS direct, and they cannot be bothered to release anymore shit for a console that will be obsolete in 6 months with a small number of players.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So 2 questions here.
> 
> How do people feel about portable mario party games compared to Console ones? As single player, i doubt is much but i mean in multiplayer, we know it won't have online mode. So 4 friends gathered to play one game for about over a hour on 3ds what exactly would be going on thinking like that?
> Super mario maker 3DS has not mentioned any online features, instead it has 100 course challenge to play already made courses for this version, Selected courses from wii u game, and street pass sharing courses you create. So would that mean to get more courses from others, you have to Take your 3DS out side and walk around in sleep mode hoping to download courses that way? That also means someone would have to buy the game as well and make courses on the 3DS game. So who would do that after already making those courses on wii u for a year? So the only way to increase the replay factor of the game is to hope many people around you got the game and make courses. Or make your own and play which i dunno how people feel about that.


1. What's the difference, One huge screen or everyone's own small screens.

2. They'll have to add it at some point, that definitely can't be how it works!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2016)

There are so few games here that I am _NOT_ excited about...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

Viri said:


> Because it's a 3DS direct, and they cannot be bothered to release anymore shit for a console that will be obsolete in 6 months with a small number of players.


If there was a way to disinterest me from gaming then that's Wii U. Nothing to play.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bortz said:


> There are so few games here that I am _NOT_ excited about...


Yes indeed!


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If there was a way to disinterest me from gaming then that's Wii U. Nothing to play.


Are you sure?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Are you sure?


I've went through the majority of Wiii U's library (most were shitty games) so yes. I'm bored of it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've went through the majority of Wiii U's library (most were shitty games) so yes. I'm bored of it.


Yeah but is there really *NOTHING* I can find maybe 20 great games! Plus if you hack it you can play SO MANY other systems. All the way up to N64 and NDS!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Mario Maker looks like a worthy investment. I might grab Wooly World if it's on sale or something. I already have the cash set aside for Phoenix Wright next week. Everything else is just meh. Not that fussed. A few bits I might grab if they're on offer but I won't go out of my way.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah but is there really *NOTHING* I can find maybe 20 great games! Plus if you hack it you can play SO MANY other systems. All the way up to N64 and NDS!


It all really depends on if you have other systems and or a gaming PC. Virtual Console means nothing to someone with a system that can emulate everything. And the Wii U does have a few quality games, but, it doesn't have enough good games to market itself to the mass majority. And with Mario Maker and Yoshi coming to 3DS, there's two less reasons to own a Wii U. If you're Nintendo-centric, it's an alright console, but it's a ton of steps backwards than what it should have been.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah but is there really *NOTHING* I can find maybe 20 great games! Plus if you hack it you can play SO MANY other systems. All the way up to N64 and NDS!


I'm not going to argue with a fanboy. I've played the games I wanted (and didn't) of Wii U and now it's just sitting there gathering dust until Zelda:BotW is out.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

Ever oasis looks great! I look forward for it. They said action adventure... cool
Also mario maker.... fuck ya


----------



## Thaulos (Sep 1, 2016)

"Super Mario Maker" Oh fuck, they brought a troll game to 3ds.... all the rage incoming.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

The best thing about mario maker is the servers and comunity and it doesnt exist there... just add a "3ds compatible" flag to the servers and done. Whats the problem?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'm not going to argue with a fanboy. I've played the games I wanted (and didn't) of Wii U and now it's just sitting there gathering dust until Zelda:BotW is out.


The inconvenient truth.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm more annoyed than hyped over this.

Wii U Direct when, Nintendo? Honestly, they didn't show signs of giving up so hard even on the GameCube, I want to see more Wii U stuff.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 1, 2016)

outside of mario maker 3D and Top percentage Alolan Ratata I found this Direct pretty meh.


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 1, 2016)

Here is the recap in a few words: Milking, Milking, Milking, DLC, Milking, Remakes, Remakes, Remakes.

You keep buying this shit, and complain why is Nintendo such a shitty company that does nothing but play the nostalgia card.


----------



## andzalot55 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm very curious. Is the new mario maker 3DS going to be exclusive to the New 3DS/XL or is it also going to be for the old 3DS?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

@Chary U didnt mention the discounted indie games in op. Pls add it.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 1, 2016)

i remenber the day when portable games were later improved and released on home consoles with better graphics and more content and whatnot, but nowadays it seems the wiiu is so bad nintendo is doing the oposite by downporting the games to the 3ds, they have really given up on wiiu for good.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

YuseiFD said:


> Here is the recap in a few words: Milking, Milking, Milking, DLC, Milking, Remakes, Remakes, Remakes.
> 
> You keep buying this shit, and complain why is Nintendo such a shitty company that does nothing but play the nostalgia card.


Hmmm its the end of 3ds life. Why should they invest in it? The NX will get some good games, not only dlc and shitty remakes. When u release big shit on a console in the end of its life u dont get same money as making same good games for the new console.


----------



## I pwned U! (Sep 1, 2016)

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE? NINTENDO IS SUPPOSED TO BE DISAPPOINTING PEOPLE WITH ALL OF THEIR RECENT ANNOUNCEMENTS LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO!

IS THIS THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT?


Spoiler: On a more serious note...



This is the first time in a long time that *a few of* Nintendo's announcements have actually been *somewhat* good. It is nice to see a system title (the Mii Plaza) finally getting an update with more than just new games. It is nice to no longer have to worry about the annoying 10 StreetPass limit.

Perhaps it would be possible to analyze how the code.bin changed to increase that limit so that it could somehow be done with StreetPass for other titles. (It is probably a long shot, but one can hope.)

As for Super Mario Maker, I have heard that the online features suck anyway with levels and stars being removed for the dumbest of reasons, so it is likely for the better that the online features are absent. Besides, if you want to share levels online, just extract them from your save data or ExtData (wherever Nintendo's developers choose to store them), and post them on GBATemp in a level sharing thread, just like the one for Loadiine and Cemu players!


----------



## aldighieri (Sep 1, 2016)

Waiting for a new golden sun on 3ds.  

Heimviado de um LG-G3 usando TeTaTalk


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 1, 2016)

So questions.

1) I read that Mario Maker 3DS does NOT come with the transform mushroom things...

2) Gamepad for Skyward Sword?! Is it?!


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


> So questions.
> 
> 1) I read that Mario Maker 3DS does NOT come with the transform mushroom things...
> 
> 2) Gamepad for Skyward Sword?! Is it?!


no .. wii games on wiiu e shop that arent compatible with CC  still need wiimote and nunchuck to work.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 1, 2016)

I honestly just expected more Pokemon crap from this event, but, SUPER MARIO MAKER AND YOSHIS WOOLY WORLD? MORE PLEASE!!!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not too sure about Mario Maker 3DS. It's lacking some of the key features that made the original so great.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 1, 2016)

If Zelda BOTW Amiibo are being shown off at a 3DS only event...

BOTW is a 3DS port!


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

>Super Mario Maker
>More Zelda amiibos (come on, where's Ocarina Zelda and Sheik?)
>Toon Zelda
>Yoshi's Wooly world


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 1, 2016)

What I gathered from this direct was "We love the 3ds, fuck the Wii U"

In seriousness, it seemed like the point was to assure people they'd be continuing to support the 3ds despite the NX coming up, whereas it doesn't seem like the Wii U is getting the same treatment 

This could hint at NX being compatible with 3ds games, as it would help the NX to have an already expansive library of titles, so it would make sense for them to push a lot of new 3ds games before the NX release.

Of course, this is all speculation.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 1, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> What I gathered from this direct was "We love the 3ds, fuck the Wii U"
> 
> In seriousness, it seemed like the point was to assure people they'd be continuing to support the 3ds despite the NX coming up, whereas it doesn't seem like the Wii U is getting the same treatment
> 
> ...


considering the nx doesnt have dual screens most 3ds backwads compat goes out of the window lol


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 1, 2016)

pedro702 said:


> considering the nx doesnt have dual screens most 3ds backwads compat goes out of the window lol


It's possible they could display the screens on top of each other, like in an emulator.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Sep 1, 2016)

pedro702 said:


> *considering the nx doesnt have dual screens* most 3ds backwads compat goes out of the window lol


Source?


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 1, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Source?


There are hardware leaks, if they're to be believed:
https://arcadegirl64.wordpress.com/2016/08/31/recap-of-nx-hardware-details/


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 1, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Source?


while its not said by nintendo itself most reliable sources with nx stuff and such have said the nx is a single screen with 6.2" or something along those lines and also 720p screen, if the nx was backwards compat with the 3ds nintendo would have said so long time ago.





astronautlevel said:


> It's possible they could display the screens on top of each other, like in an emulator.


on a 6" screen that would be awnfull  with 2 very tiny screens, remenber the screen size is the same as the wiiu gamepad more or less, also there is not a single mention of 3d capabilities on the screen and no backwards compat, not a single rumor has ever said backwards compat at all not even rumours. and being single screen with no 3d basicaly seals the deal of no 3ds backwards compat.And yeah every nintendo handheld had backwards compat  but this nx is replacing the wiiu for sure with 3ds having manny upcoming games and wiiu basicaly 2 or 3 the nx will be the new wiiu fully portable, even its power is kinda the same maybe a tiny bit better wich is preety damn good for a full portable.


----------



## MionissNio (Sep 1, 2016)

I am sooooooooooooo hyped for super Mario maker. To bad it would n3ds exclusive I guess which I just bricked.


----------



## RCJayce (Sep 1, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> I am sooooooooooooo hyped for super Mario maker. To bad it would n3ds exclusive I guess which I just bricked.


Not n3DS exclusive. you can play it in the 2DS, O3DS etc.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay, this time i actually watched the nintendo direct video and the woman was talking about super mario maker. 
She said the game DOES have a online mode. You can use it to play 100 mario challenge as intended like wii u and to download courses made on wii u (Except some is not compatiable. My best guess is the NEW SUPER MARIO U courses seeing as that game specifically has a spin jump function the DS or 3DS new super mario never had, or the one featuring the Slender mario or mega mario or costumes from 1985 Mario bros since the 3DS says no costumes would also mean none of that stuff as well So maybe all elese is fair game) She also said any course made for 3DS is only for 3DS via street pass and local share not to upload online. So if anyone still didn't know, now you do. 

100 mario challenge requires online mode to play and can download courses but not all of them (Reasons previously stated is just a guess)


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 1, 2016)

HYPE CHOCHOOOOOO
HYPE HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEE MARIO MAKER!!!!!!! Hyppppppppppppe


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Hmmm its the end of 3ds life. Why should they invest in it? The NX will get some good games, not only dlc and shitty remakes. When u release big shit on a console in the end of its life u dont get same money as making same good games for the new console.


http://www.psnstores.com/2015/02/yu-gi-oh-debuts-big-in-famitsus-january-downloads/

PSP is number 2 yet that game was released when the PSP was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay dead.

The 3ds was released with 10 or so games that are either milking franchises with stupid shitty excuse for stories, not to mention remakes, the 3ds/wiiu entire game library is just a bunch of remakes and milkies that make no sense, Nintendo is investing nothing btw, they don't buy game licences, devs buy licences to develop for the console, nintendo does literally nothing but takes the money and apply medicine to the butthurt area about the hacking scene for the 3ds/wiiu. Just because it has different name, better specs, doesn't mean it'll have more than 20% of original games.


----------



## Maq47 (Sep 1, 2016)

Alex658 said:


> Also, axiom verge 3DS!? NICE! Been wishing for a 3ds port ever since i saw it come on other consoles besides vita and steam.
> 
> I knew the developer wanted to make a port but he found the 3ds arch and lack of power undelwhelming. Nice to see someone helped him achieve it.
> When was that announced? It only says something about a discount.



According to this page, it's only a discount for the Wii U edition. There supposedly will not be a 3DS version. @Chary might want to fix that.


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2016)

MarcusCarter said:


> According to this page, it's only a discount for the Wii U edition. There supposedly will not be a 3DS version. @Chary might want to fix that.


>3DS Direct
>Announces Axiom Verge release date for Wii U
>gg Nintendo

Thanks for the heads up, edited.


----------



## Alex658 (Sep 1, 2016)

MarcusCarter said:


> According to this page, it's only a discount for the Wii U edition. There supposedly will not be a 3DS version. @Chary might want to fix that.



Awww man, Figured as much. I just hope the developer can circumvent what's preventing him from a 3ds port. 3DS needs more Metroid-vanias.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 1, 2016)

This will be a good holiday season.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> SUPER MARIO MAKER!!!!


HOLLY CRAP!! 0.0


----------



## Xabring (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario Maker GO!!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, this time i actually watched the nintendo direct video and the woman was talking about super mario maker.
> She said the game DOES have a online mode. You can use it to play 100 mario challenge as intended like wii u and to download courses made on wii u (Except some is not compatiable. My best guess is the NEW SUPER MARIO U courses seeing as that game specifically has a spin jump function the DS or 3DS new super mario never had, or the one featuring the Slender mario or mega mario or costumes from 1985 Mario bros since the 3DS says no costumes would also mean none of that stuff as well So maybe all elese is fair game) She also said any course made for 3DS is only for 3DS via street pass and local share not to upload online. So if anyone still didn't know, now you do.
> 
> 100 mario challenge requires online mode to play and can download courses but not all of them (Reasons previously stated is just a guess)


My thoughts about level compatibility seem closer to performance issues. You've got your regular, nicely done levels, but then there are some where everything goes ballistic and shoved in your face all at once. This is supposedly being a title to play on an o3DS, so going from the Wii U's CPU to the o3DS's CPU, there's going to be some limitations. We've already seen on the Wii U how a combination of interactions can cause the game to run in slow-mo, and that was actually intentional by the level makers. Some levels that run fine on Wii U may not run fine on the o3DS. This is why I think they removed being able to search for codes, because you may end up getting more incompatible matches than not.

As for uploading, my initial thoughts were with regard to possible 3DS-specific stuff in the game and even just the surge of levels coming from a potential 60 million uploaders onto Nintendo servers, but someone on another forum pointed out how the 3DS still utilizes FC for online interaction, so now my thoughts detoured into that, as I can't recall an actual 3DS game that utilizes NNID, only apps like Miiverse and the eShop.


----------



## I pwned U! (Sep 1, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I can't recall an actual 3DS game that utilizes NNID


Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars

It features cross-platform level sharing, and requires a NNID for this feature.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> My thoughts about level compatibility seem closer to performance issues. You've got your regular, nicely done levels, but then there are some where everything goes ballistic and shoved in your face all at once. This is supposedly being a title to play on an o3DS, so going from the Wii U's CPU to the o3DS's CPU, there's going to be some limitations. We've already seen on the Wii U how a combination of interactions can cause the game to run in slow-mo, and that was actually intentional by the level makers. Some levels that run fine on Wii U may not run fine on the o3DS. This is why I think they removed being able to search for codes, because you may end up getting more incompatible matches than not.
> 
> As for uploading, my initial thoughts were with regard to possible 3DS-specific stuff in the game and even just the surge of levels coming from a potential 60 million uploaders onto Nintendo servers, but someone on another forum pointed out how the 3DS still utilizes FC for online interaction, so now my thoughts detoured into that, as I can't recall an actual 3DS game that utilizes NNID, only apps like Miiverse and the eShop.


You make a excellent point. 

The thing i guess is that i dunno why on earth course makers do such things like enemy spam, and other such things. The good thing is people no longer need to earn stars or complain about deleted levels 

But The thing i was worried about is the limited replay factor, the 100 mario challenge is the replay factor besides making levels. But not everyone likes making levels, and if you are without internet, you can't play any levels, besides the ones stuck in the system on wii u. Or make your own, which can be less fun. With 3DS is not a primary online console so to have rely on street pass is a good reason to have it set that way. Other wise you download levels to play later and fill up game with limited levels since you can't keep them all you download.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 2, 2016)

The only thing that excited me about this direct was Axiom Verge discount, and not only is that on the Wii U, but I already have it on PS4 and just want more people to see it. 

Other than that... meh.


----------



## josamilu (Sep 2, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER MARIO MAKER
> 
> I AM SATISFIED


Was exactly my reaction.

But the Pikmin game kinda ruined it for me. Would have loved a Pikmin 3 port for New 3DS. I know some people don't like this port Wii U games to 3DS, but I do, and I think it is a great oportunity for people who don't have a Wii U to enjoy it, it's obvious that the Wii U is dead and Zelda BotW will be the last big Wii U game. I'll still look into the game and still like it (i hope), but not as much as the typical games.

Also I would have loved a new Advance Wars for 3DS.

Also it's kinda sad that they completely forgot Metroid. (I hope they did, I want a new 2D one )


----------



## HomebrewJay (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like there's no reason to own a Wii U now, lol.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 2, 2016)

Welp, I had a few GigaBytes left on my SD Card, time to fill it all :3


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmm...very interested in trying out the new Streetpass update/games !!  

Also, a little confused on the SMT-IV-Apocalypse pre-order bonus...so in-game metals or real life metals ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 2, 2016)

so glad i sold my 3ds.
more  shitty ammibs, no metroid, yet another fucking mario game

WORST ANNIVERSARY EVA!


----------



## loler55 (Sep 2, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Wow!
> @loler55 can get his levels banned in yet another console!


very funny indeed ......

but thanks for the info
@sarkwalvein its a new hope for me
hacking a save on the 3ds is a lot of easyer



Svaethier said:


> They could add in online sharing as an update a few months after its release if enough people ask for it.


and when its is finish.
lets inject my levels in the 3ds version.
or i copy side for side for side for side.

nintendo can spare the extra server withouth onlineupload for 3ds


yeahhhhh my colored yoshis i love this sh.

WoW i can hate the wiiuversion and can play and love it on my 3ds.
nice compromise for me.
i find it so nice that's not completely the same version.

but nintendo , today its not my birthday but thanks allot 
lol


time to reach a new skilllevel like in my creation Buggy Doorjump

or this

not like this one


----------



## dmace81 (Sep 2, 2016)

I only watched because of Sam.  Shes so hot.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2016)

YuseiFD said:


> http://www.psnstores.com/2015/02/yu-gi-oh-debuts-big-in-famitsus-january-downloads/
> 
> PSP is number 2 yet that game was released when the PSP was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay dead.
> 
> The 3ds was released with 10 or so games that are either milking franchises with stupid shitty excuse for stories, not to mention remakes, the 3ds/wiiu entire game library is just a bunch of remakes and milkies that make no sense, Nintendo is investing nothing btw, they don't buy game licences, devs buy licences to develop for the console, nintendo does literally nothing but takes the money and apply medicine to the butthurt area about the hacking scene for the 3ds/wiiu. Just because it has different name, better specs, doesn't mean it'll have more than 20% of original games.


U got a point... but they launch a new pokemon game a moment b4 they release a new console. Also ds and gba had games way after the next console came out. So what? Do u say there are many devs who release games to a dead console? It exsists, right, but most of them focus on te new console. More profitable...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Why no hype for ever oasis? Looks great


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Sep 2, 2016)

dmace81 said:


> I only watched because of Sam.  Shes so hot.


The only one who gave a nice, professional performance haha


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> The only one who gave a nice, professional performance haha


Proffesional game u mean...


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Sep 2, 2016)

Super hyped for Mario Maker, but the no online thing sucks.
Anyway, I'm pretty sure someone on gbatemp will figure out how to extract levels from a save and import them to another (or something similar), wich could result into a thread where everyone could share their Super Mario Maker 3DS levels.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Super hyped for Mario Maker, but the no online thing sucks.
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure someone on gbatemp will figure out how to extract levels from a save and import them to another (or something similar), wich could result into a thread where everyone could share their Super Mario Maker 3DS levels.


It has online afaik, but not specific levels by code...


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Sep 2, 2016)

Edited: That's nonsence, I believe. Forget what I typed.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Super hyped for Mario Maker, but the no online thing sucks.
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure someone on gbatemp will figure out how to extract levels from a save and import them to another (or something similar), wich could result into a thread where everyone could share their Super Mario Maker 3DS levels.


Or a cool HB tool to download levels with qr righy to yr console.


----------



## EmuPlays (Sep 2, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks that the 3DS SMM port looks very bad in NSMBU "mode"? I think they should did a NSMB2 "mode" tbh...


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Sep 2, 2016)

Super Mario Maker was so unexpected for me. I'm so glad it's being ported.

Except the fact you can't use Mystery Mushrooms, Costumes, Search by ID, publish levels online...

Seriously, am I the only one angry about this? It's like they're cutting the game to half and only releasing half of that half.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2016)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> Super Mario Maker was so unexpected for me. I'm so glad it's being ported.
> 
> Except the fact you can't use Mystery Mushrooms, Costumes, Search by ID, publish levels online...
> 
> Seriously, am I the only one angry about this? It's like they're cutting the game to half and only releasing half of that half.


Even that half will give them money, so...


----------



## EmuPlays (Sep 2, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Even that half will give them money, so...


Not from my part. I'll wait for the CIA...


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Sep 2, 2016)

EmuPlays said:


> Not from my part. I'll wait for the CIA...


 #A9LHMasterRace


----------



## loler55 (Sep 2, 2016)

EmuPlays said:


> Not from my part. I'll wait for the CIA...


Me2 ....
I dont buy it.
I think The CIA is avaible before the release


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 2, 2016)

natanelho said:


> but they launch a new pokemon game


----------



## LuigiXHero (Sep 2, 2016)

Holy shit yes Picross 3D hype!

Mario Maker is cool too, I guess.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Sep 2, 2016)

LuigiXHero said:


> Holy shit yes Picross 3D hype!
> 
> Mario Maker is cool too, I guess.


You. I like you.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 2, 2016)

Mario Maker 3DS,Hyrule Warriors,Yoshi's Woolly World,Super Mario Star rush,Pokemon & new amiibo hype overload will consider trying dragon quest since I never played it before .^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Temarile said:


> ZELDA HYPE
> 
> I NEED THOSE NEW AMIIBO!


Ikr


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2016)

YuseiFD said:


>


LoL


----------



## szymon170 (Sep 4, 2016)

>Watches Nitendo Direct
>Super Mario Maker for 3DS
>Joins the Hype Train
>Discovers that levels can only be shared via Local Play or Street Pass
>Jumps out of the Hype Train and searches for bleach
>Realises that there is Home Pass
>Tries to catch up the Hype Train


----------



## haxan (Sep 4, 2016)

soooo basically we got nothing other than the ordinary stuff :/


----------



## WooHyun (Sep 4, 2016)

Seeing the titles list, I felt Nintendo is 'moving' from console to handheld. They are moving what they can among the greatest Wii U hits to 3DS. I guess they really are preparing to abandon consoles and move to handheld NX. Am I speaking nonsense?


----------



## trunk208 (Sep 4, 2016)

haxan said:


> soooo basically we got nothing other than the ordinary stuff :/



Thats what Nintendo is doing this year, Nostalgic!!!


----------



## Deboog (Sep 4, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> Seeing the titles list, I felt Nintendo is 'moving' from console to handheld. They are moving what they can among the greatest Wii U hits to 3DS. I guess they really are preparing to abandon consoles and move to handheld NX. Am I speaking nonsense?


The NX can run Breath of the Wild. If it is a handheld, it is one hell of a handheld.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 4, 2016)

SSG Vegeta said:


> will consider trying dragon quest since I never played it before


Don't get your hopes up for an english version.


----------



## Zeriel (Sep 5, 2016)

I was so disappointed!!!!!!!! I always thought that Galaxy 3DS meant they where porting Mario Galaxy 1&2!!! WHY Nintendo why
make it a Galaxy if it had NOTHING to do with Mario Galaxy 

Also the one game I thought was awesome, the Twisted Metal like Tanks game, has no online multiplayer??? 

Well I guess I can be a little hyped for Ever Oasis.....


----------



## LuxerWap (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm excited for Mario Maker 3DS, Pokémon Sun and Moon, Yokai Watch 2, Mario Party: Star Rush, Dragon Quest 7, Dragon Quest 8, Pikmin 3DS and Mario Sports Superstars!

Sorry. I'm late into the party.

......hello? No one's here....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2016)

Chary said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf to get new furniture and amiibo support.


New furniture sounds good, but amiibo support? _Please End Me_


----------



## VMM (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Don't get your hopes up for an english version.



But it was already confirmed to be localized


----------



## haxan (Sep 7, 2016)

trunk208 said:


> Thats what Nintendo is doing this year, Nostalgic!!!


lol like every other year


----------



## MegAmi24 (Sep 7, 2016)

That's it? Dang.


----------

